# Gulf State Park Pier, Gulf Shores, AL - Sat July 8 '17



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Gulf State Park Pier, Gulf Shores, AL - Sat July 8 '17

*Left the house at 0330am and made J&M by 0445am.
Picked up a few odds-n-ends, said hello to JohnG and headed for the pier.

Made the Octi by 0530am and found the Spanish were hitting well, some with good size, there were some Blues mixed in too.
They were hitting primarily on Bubbles and a few on Gotchas and jigs.
A few small Kings blew up, saw one landed but it was sharked and chewed to hell.

Lots of lightning all South of the pier, storms South, South East, South West and all of them blew South around the pier.
A big storm blew by offshore and the wind howled like hell out of the South for an hour.
The storm passed without any rain, the wind died and the bite did too.
Threat of storms kept people at home, the pier was pretty quiet for a nice Sat morning.

Moved to the shallows with our bucket of Bull minnows.
Hooked over a dozen Flounder, but all were dinks, bummer.
I did see several keeper Flounder and Specks landed, most of those on live shrimp.
We were using Bull minnows and must've caught at least a dozen dinks.
A father with his 7-9yr'ol son set up just next us with live shrimp.
Kid drops a shrimp, two minutes, BAM! A keeper!
Way to go kid! 

There were large schools of Mullet and people snagging them.
These were around all day long.

About 0945am a small Tstorm passed through over the pier.
This 20 minute storm was the only rain to douse the pier all day.
Everything else went well South or North, could here them booming in the far distance.
Nice day to fish.

Back to the end of the pier.
Spanish and Blues were very steady all afternoon on the Octi, a few more short Kings, one or two keepers.
I had an awesome King feed on an LY under a cork and it was exciting as always.
He slammed it and took off South, cork was vapor trailing across the water.
Took it maybe 75 yards before coming undone... BAH!

Bite shutdown when the breeze died about 4pm.
Let the wind pickup and I bet they'll fire up again.

Report from the shallows said, Specks and Reds in the shallows, a few Flounder and lots more Mullet.
So off we went, back to the shallows to see what we might entice into feeding.
Lots of very finicky Specks, a few Reds and the Mullet schools, the Specks and Reds were lock jawed to our offerings.

Bailed out about 1730pm, call it a day and head home for a dip in the pool..
We've 23 Spanish and several Blues in the cooler.
Heck yeah, dinners should be pretty tasty for awhile.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's a mighty fun day..!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> That's a mighty fun day..!!


Hi Keith, yep we had a great day enjoying the outdoors. :thumbup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Menu*
Bluefish, Deep Fried
Panko Spanish, Baked
Mexican Rice/Garden Style
Cranberry Sweet Slaw
Cucumbers and Watermelon


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome report! Thanks


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

What's a "bubble"? That you were catching them in?


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

ldw said:


> What's a "bubble"? That you were catching them in?


He was using a bubble rig.


----------

